# ctrlproxy not building after update of gnutls.



## vb (Jul 16, 2011)

```
Compiling lib/transport.c
Compiling lib/line.c
Compiling lib/isupport.c
Compiling lib/connection.c
Compiling lib/url.c
Compiling lib/util.c
Compiling lib/listener.c
Linking libirc.a
Linking linestack-cmd
src/gnutls.o(.text+0x126): In function `_gnutls_init':
: undefined reference to `gcry_control'
gmake: *** [linestack-cmd] ÐžÑˆÐ¸Ð±ÐºÐ° 1
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/irc/ctrlproxy.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 16, 2011)

Have you followed /usr/ports/UPDATING 20110605?


----------



## vb (Jul 16, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Have you followed /usr/ports/UPDATING 20110605?


It will not help. I think here a problem in most gnutls.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 16, 2011)

In that case, submit a PR or contact the maintainer.


----------



## vb (Jul 16, 2011)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=158978


----------



## vb (Jul 18, 2011)

problem solved


----------

